# Featureless R-15



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

I've finally gotten the R-15 replacement for my failed DirecTiVo activated and I am truly disappointed in the lack of features. No closed captioning, no dual live buffers, no 30-second skip, extra cost RF remote. I'm sure I'll discover more.

This is a far more basic receiver than my failed TiVo based DVR.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

The only SD DVR worth messing with is the R22 unfortunately.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

What kind of Dtivo did you have. Neither of my SD Dtivos, both series 2, included closed captioning or RF remotes, free or extra cost. 

I will agree about the lack of a dual buffer, although there are workarounds. To play devil's advocate, the Dtivo doesn't offer a 90 minute buffer, which I have grown to appreciate recently. As far as the 30 second skip/slip, I did enjoy the 30 second skip however I don't find the 30 second slip too painful, I'm learning how many times I have to press it to FF through a commercial block and I have actually seen ads I want to go back and watch.

The R-15 also adds features that the Dtivo doesn't have such as caller ID and bookmarking.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

The R15 does indeed have closed captioning, just like old Tivo. Your TV must do the decoding though, since it's strictly Standard Definition.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Is skip-to-tick in fast forward something that can be enabled or is it also missing?


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

Jon J said:


> Is skip-to-tick in fast forward something that can be enabled or is it also missing?


Skip to tick is implemented with the R-15, it doesn't have to be enabled. Just hold down the fast forward button for a second or so and it will jump to the next tick. I was just playing with that yesterday and it worked very well.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> The R15 does indeed have closed captioning, just like old Tivo. Your TV must do the decoding though, since it's strictly Standard Definition.


I suspect that we are differing on the way we speak about closed captioning. DirecTV does broadcast the closed captioning information, however you turn closed captioning on and off with the television NOT the receiver and the decoding is done by the television as you stated.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

crkeehn said:


> Skip to tick is implemented with the R-15, it doesn't have to be enabled. Just hold down the fast forward button for a second or so and it will jump to the next tick. I was just playing with that yesterday and it worked very well.


Thanks for the info. Tried using my HR20 method by going into fast forward then hitting the skip button. There are volumes of tips and tricks for the HD DVRs but I can't find one for the SD DVRs.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

There was an FAQ for the R15 written several years ago. However the feature set has pretty much remained static since then, so it (the FAQ) has not been updated. I'll see if I can find a link to it.

FAQ for R15 is here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=58959&highlight=r15+faq

And some other info as well:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=57694


----------

